# Gps/fishfinder



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Hold out until Labor Day and you should be able to find some great deals. I got my Simrad GO7 for $499 at West and I’ve seen it at that price a couple times during holidays. You should have several options at the $400 range in a few weeks.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I just got my Garmin Echomap 64 installed but too new to it offer advice on it! I think I got it for around 400...


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Go with the simrad.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Avoid the Garmin if you are anywhere in the SE. Most any other option would be a better choice.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

How does everyone like the Simrad?

Does it take Navionics add-on cards?


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Love my Go7 Simrad. Haven’t had any problems with it being touch-screen only although I have heard some on here complain about that. I’m running the FMT maps but yes, it will also accept the Navionics.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Love my Simrad NSS Evo3 12 with FMT chip. Great touch screen even when its sprayed with water


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I looked at Lowrance, Humminbird, Si-Tex, and Simrad. Got the Simrad Go-9. Haven't used it yet, going on the boat being built now. I don't like Garmin.


----------

